# White vs Suzuka Grey ( TT RS )



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello

So what is everyone's opinions on these two colours on the TT RS plus. I have never seen the Suzuka grey colour on the RS for real but have seen white. From looking at pictures, white looks a lot brighter colour then the Suzuka colour. Is the Suzuka grey more of a pearl colour?

The link below compares the two colours well but i cant make my mind up !! :roll:

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...uzuka-grey-owners-out-there-looking-pics.html

Thank you

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

One is grey, one is white... simples. My advice go for Suzuka, not as common


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

this may be of help http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=312288


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol, I wish it was that simple!

Thank you for the link.

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Also dirt will show up more on white :wink:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What about the recent post from neilc with pictures of his Suzuka Grey "now that it's been detailed"


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

moro anis said:


> What about the recent post from neilc with pictures of his Suzuka Grey "now that it's been detailed"


yep i copied in a link to that post, see above


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Great minds think alike??


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've got a Suzuka grey car, adore the colour. Lots of different shades to it. Can look like a pearlescent pinky colour under the sun. On Overcast days there seems to be a blue tinge from a distance! Just as bad as white for showing dirt.

Pic below shows my cars colour in comparison to my old mans. Granted its not audi white!









Shade of Suzuka can also be noticed in the dark









My next choices would have been Sepang or Red. Can't beat a red car when clean!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That red car in your pic looks sweet! What model BMW is it?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's an m5, what a monster!


----------



## Josh williams (Sep 6, 2012)

Suzuka every day!


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

The more i see it, the more i like it.

Still not sure though!

Phil


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Ibis white for me as half way through the week it turns into Suzuka grey as it get dirty :wink:


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had a ibis white before. Then when I wanted to go for the RS I couldn't decide to go for suzuka or sepang. After I saw suzuka I wasn't really amazed by the colour. Looked too grey for me. After I saw a clean sepang in the sun I was sold  Either way, I would go for an RS only colour.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can i ask what are the RS only colours?!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Suzuka Grey and Sepang blue.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Isnt Misano Red too? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sepang Blue is the only pearl effect colour for the TTRS, that would have been my second choice but ive always been a red


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Isnt Misano Red too? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nope - you can have it on any TT for 525 quid.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Sepang Blue is the only pearl effect colour for the TTRS, that would have been my second choice but ive always been a red


Misano Red is pearl effect. :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

When I was shopping for one I wanted Sepang. It's a lovely colour.
However, factory orders had a 10 month wait so I ended up hunting out a car at a dealer. My options in the end were phantom black, Ibis white and Suzuka grey.
This pic helped me make up my mind:










As said, suzuka shows various different colour effects in different light and is much more rewarding that the white. Notice in the pic how all the crease lines are highlighted in suzuka but lost on ibis. That clinched the deal for me.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt Misano Red too? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Thats it then, time to sell the TT, im not having this...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well having just bought a Suzuka grey RS I have to say it's a great colour and was my first choice to buy with Misano being my second.

I love the fact that it's not bright white although I do like RS's in white too. The Suzuka just has a wonderful depth to it especially with the sun shining.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Sepang Blue is the only pearl effect colour for the TTRS, that would have been my second choice but ive always been a red
> ...


I would hardly call the red a pearl effect, you can only see a slight shimmer on very sunny days and if the car is spotless :wink:


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

jamiekip said:


> As said, suzuka shows various different colour effects in different light and is much more rewarding that the white. Notice in the pic how all the crease lines are highlighted in suzuka but lost on ibis. That clinched the deal for me.


That is a very good point and i didn't notice this until you pointed it out!

Phil


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


I tend to agree actually, but pearl effect is what it says in the configurator.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That is correct, white and black cars lose their lines, you need some sort of colour even if it is very pale to show up lines and shape


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Really? i looked on Audi website configurator and Misano doesnt have pearl, maybe im on a different configurator to yours?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Really? i looked on Audi website configurator and Misano doesnt have pearl, maybe im on a different configurator to yours?


I was looking at this one...

http://configurator.audi.co.uk/controll ... nt=accx-uk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Weird... i was looking on Audi.co.uk


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Need you ask


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

When I ordered mine, I was told Misano red is pearl effect


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

So pressure is on now as im going to Audi after work to place the order. 3 hours to decide on the colour!! :?

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Flip a coin


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

philnotts99 said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > As said, suzuka shows various different colour effects in different light and is much more rewarding that the white. Notice in the pic how all the crease lines are highlighted in suzuka but lost on ibis. That clinched the deal for me.
> ...


It all depends on the photo. As you can see, my Ibis White shows up the lines of the car beautifully!


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol a coin only has 2 sides and i did like Daytona Grey too! Blue looks nice also! Need to stop looking at Audi TT RS pictures!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

philnotts99 said:


> Lol a coin only has 2 sides and i did like Daytona Grey too! Blue looks nice also! Need to stop looking at Audi TT RS pictures!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Phil


I went for a colour that was a bit more personal and relevant to me rather than just a colour for the sake of a colour. The colour of the football team i support, the colour of my company branding, the colour name is italian for my family origin, was a no brainer for me


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

If anyone else is struggling for colour choice this link is quite useful in showing most of the TT RS colours -

http://all-audi-images.info/category/audi-tt-rs

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

philnotts99 said:


> If anyone else is struggling for colour choice this link is quite useful in showing most of the TT RS colours -
> 
> http://all-audi-images.info/category/audi-tt-rs
> 
> Phil


The only thing to do Phil, is get one of each colour :lol: they all look spot on to me


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

davelincs said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone else is struggling for colour choice this link is quite useful in showing most of the TT RS colours -
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

philnotts99 said:


> Lol a coin only has 2 sides and i did like Daytona Grey too! Blue looks nice also! Need to stop looking at Audi TT RS pictures!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Phil


They are all nice colours, my current Audi is daytona and it's a stunning colour. I always get good remarks on the colour.
Have you looked at Monza Silver? Another stunning colour when you see it in the flesh, i've never known a colour to change so much under different lighting. Check out Autotrader RS variant, there's one in monza for sale.

How many times am i going to use the word COLOUR in one statement :lol:


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Also what about this colour, don't know what it is but it looks mighty fine 8)









Don't know why they don't do the RS in Glacier White? It's the best white of the lot.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you decided yet Phil?


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

dakmaster said:


> Also what about this colour, don't know what it is but it looks mighty fine 8)
> 
> Don't know why they don't do the RS in Glacier White? It's the best white of the lot.


+1

My friend has an A5 in Glacier White and it looks really glossy and has more depth than Ibis White


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Have you decided yet Phil?


Not yet but i have decided not to spec the bucket seats and stick with the standard seats after my visit to Audi tonight.

Just waiting on them to get back to me tomorrow with the package but i "" think "" i am going to go for White!

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

philnotts99 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Have you decided yet Phil?
> ...


Glacier white?
Yes I saw your reply on the bucket seat thread


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

philnotts99 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Have you decided yet Phil?
> ...


Probably the safest bet for you as you are so undecided :wink:


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

davelincs said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Not so sure i can tell a massive difference from looking at images on the net.

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

dakmaster said:


> Also what about this colour, don't know what it is but it looks mighty fine 8)


Not liking that colour one bit! simply doesnt suit the sportyness of the car.


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

I think suzuka is better, I nearly bought one but got beat to it ,the only thing about suzuka is that I think its a trend colour and may not have potential to not sell well in years to come, but still a mint colour. You can see other manufacturers moving away from artic white.I think its had its day.

My rs has sports seats, they look better than standard, but i imagine not as functional as they dont fold and go forward, just fold (unless im doing summat wrong). They get warm quick though which is great at the moment. I find cruise control pointless and bose is pants, although this vcds hack ive heard might make it better. I have an autodim mirror and have black windows which makes the mirror next to useless, the thing i dont have which i wish i did is parking sensors, due to the blacked out windows and tiny rear view mirror theres a chance i will ding it. Auto brake is abit annoying when your in a rush, and the sport button tends to make it very easy to stall in traffic. I would advise a fixed wing as its a trade mark on the RS IMO. The disc changer is useless as well, although SD card is great if you format it properly and use friendly file names. Fuel consumption is alot to be desired as you will find you will be in sport mode alot, blipping your exhaust which sounds mint. Not sure if its common but my window jets are not the best. Oh and I found out turning ESP off not just esp sport makes the car go sideways !

I also think the aluminium bling pack looks cool, boot has no button on the outside, you have to use the one inside or the key, its also a heavy boot lid. All in all i luv this car, ive owned over 30 motors and this is one of my top 3, ive just got rid of a 997 and that was pants in comparison


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, what colour is the TT RS in this video, as this i the colour for me!!






And good point about the Auto Dim mirror, as i will be having the Privacy glass! You have saved me a couple of hundred there!

Phil


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

thats suzuka i think, its got the matt look, am in notts you could have checked it out if your local, although im not around till the weekend


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, looks like Suzuka.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

To me it looked more like Glacier white or Ibis as Suzuka has more of a blue tone to it from the pictures posted on this thread? Also the white in the video looks a bright white.... Or i could be talking rubbish here!! :lol:

I'm on the Derby/Nottingham border so close to Nottingham but not sure how soon i need to confirm my spec!

Phil


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Blimey are you sure you even want a TT, how about an A3 / A4 / A5 ????  never known a colour choice be sooo difficult, all these bland colours are so boring too....go loud and proud.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like Phil will never decide... how about multicoloured? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> Blimey are you sure you even want a TT, how about an A3 / A4 / A5 ????  never known a colour choice be sooo difficult, all these bland colours are so boring too....go loud and proud.


Yeah, why so serious? [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha I'm ordering tomorrow and everyone know's the colour part is the most difficult! :lol:

To me, the TT RS in the first youtube video i posted is the same colour as the one here-






which is Glacier white ................

Phil


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Omg kill me now.....

Have you tried videos on different sites though, I thought the shading looked different...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Just get white... You're trying to talk yourself in to it anyway :wink: 
But I think you'll regret it as Suzuka is a more rewarding colour.
My build thread here with plenty of suzuka pics in different light:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=169441


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

sepang blue, :roll:


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Didn't think the RS was available in Glacier White?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Go for green :mrgreen:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

If I was in a position to get an RS I would be going for Daytona grey. There was one in the showroom in Glasgow and it looked stunning!


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha thank you for all the choices...

But its 100% between Ibis White, Suzuka Grey. I like Daytona grey and this would be my 3rd choice.

Phil


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Trying to assess a colour from photos is a nightmare. White balance errors and colour cast issues means colours often look different from one shot to the next in the same camera, never mind shots from different cameras. You need to see the colours in the metal

OR play safe and get white, it's a great colour for the TT anyway.


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

You're as indecisive as my wife, perhaps this would be a better colour for you?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

samoa orange would look awesome, be pretty unique too


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

dakmaster said:


> Didn't think the RS was available in Glacier White?


My mistake, they don't its Ibis white


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

:lol: .....The problem i have is i haven't actually seen Suzuka Grey for real and i have Ibis White. Once i do, then i will know straight away which colour. As someone else has stated its very hard to tell from images / YouTube clips as each camera is set-up differently.

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The bottom line is Phil, your buying the car ,not us, if you want one in ibis then buy it , they look excellent in any colour
Good luck and let us know


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Even though as you can see from my pics they are white and Suzuka TT's, I wouldn't get either colour, and here is why.

Whilst both cars/colours look fresh in the winter, however in the summer, when the sun is out, a nice metallic or pearl finish, that's been freshly cleaned and polish will knock the socks off white or Suzuka in the sun which can kinda look "flat" in comparison.

Just my own general observations that I've noticed over the last two years. IMO, sepang or Daytona.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I must admit if I'd gone for a factory order it would have been Sepang.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> Even though as you can see from my pics they are white and Suzuka TT's, I wouldn't get either colour, and here is why.
> 
> Whilst both cars/colours look fresh in the winter, however in the summer, when the sun is out, a nice metallic or pearl finish, that's been freshly cleaned and polish will knock the socks off white or Suzuka in the sun which can kinda look "flat" in comparison.
> 
> Just my own general observations that I've noticed over the last two years. IMO, sepang or Daytona.


Youve hit the nail on the head Jason Ive owned Suzuka,Ibis, Sepang and Daytona and cant agree more not matter how you clean/detail the lighter colour cars in the summer the paint never looks as deep or glossy as the other two.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SEPANG IT IS THEN ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

........And i was going towards the Suzuka Grey........ :lol: :mrgreen:




























Whats putting me off this colour is, from the pictures iv seen in the sunlight it looks like it has a light blue shade to it which im not sure i actually like. Cloudy days it looks very good!

Phil


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Daytona.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't listen to anyone else , if you want Suzuka then go for it. You wont regret it


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SUZUKA IT IS THEN! :evil:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Any new news Phil?


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Not yet sadly. Keep changing my mind on the colour and even thinking about Black, Daytona Grey and Red!!

Ringing the dealer tomorrow to see when they need my order in, so i dont take delivery any later then May.

I need to see this Suzuka Grey for real and sods law the weather turns bad all weekend !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Phil


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've owned Ibis white TT (tdi) before and now a Sepang blue RS. Sepang needs to be clean, bright and a bit of sunlight for it to show it's best side. I got to say I love it and never regret the choice.
The white actually always has a good appearance, even when it's not clean (in my opinion). I notice that people who don't know anything about a tt or cars say to me that the 'white car' looked more sporty. Others who like cars in general defintely love the sepang colour.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yea i do fancy a white car to be honest but i want to see the Suzuka Grey in the flesh.

Also iv owned a Blue, Black, Silver and Red cars in the past so always try and have a change.

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

philnotts99 said:


> Yea i do fancy a white car to be honest but i want to see the Suzuka Grey in the flesh.
> 
> Also iv owned a Blue, Black, Silver and Red cars in the past so always try and have a change.
> 
> Phil


I know we're you are coming from Phil, my next one will be my third tt, colours so far , dolphin grey, scuba blue, next one Misano, the colour after that who knows


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

All the TTs I have ever owned have always been one colour, red


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Apparently it's a well known fact that red cars always look like they are moving faster :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Apparently it's a well known fact that red cars always look like they are moving faster :lol:


Even when going backwards in the snow :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently it's a well known fact that red cars always look like they are moving faster :lol:
> ...


Even more so then! :lol:


----------



## andyleem (Aug 7, 2011)

Ibis white for me... I think its more vibrant. Suzuka feels a bit dull to me


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

andyleem said:


> Ibis white for me... I think its more vibrant. Suzuka feels a bit dull to me


blas·phe·my

/ˈblasfəmē/
Noun
The act or offense of speaking sacrilegiously about Suzuka Grey or sacred things; profane talk.


----------



## andyleem (Aug 7, 2011)

neilc said:


> andyleem said:
> 
> 
> > Ibis white for me... I think its more vibrant. Suzuka feels a bit dull to me
> ...


Haha, I got a lot of abuse off the owners of the two suzukas in the picture as well when I said Ibis was better!


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Im guessing Ibis is the middle car !? lol  :?

Phil


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Guessing, indeed!

It's not immediately obvious under those lighting conditions which colour is which.

Here's a whacky question, has anyone got a TT RS in Monza Silver? I've only ever seen one advertised for sale, and that is brand new from a Main Dealer.

The era of the silver car is over, but still it's part of the stock line of TT RS colours...


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Also..... Dont see many phantom black tt rs about, is there a reason!?

Phil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

philnotts99 said:


> Also..... Dont see many phantom black tt rs about, is there a reason!?
> 
> Phil


Black is the old white :wink:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

That's true!

Any pictures of panther black vs. phantom black?

I'm going to see if this forum supports voting, and find out just what colours we all have.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Both these cars are phantom black



















Phil


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not really into black cars, but that first pic.....wow!


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Excellent in black - the second car I take it is either a Yank or a Canadian due to the orange sidies?


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

temporarychicken said:


> Excellent in black - the second car I take it is either a Yank or a Canadian due to the orange sidies?


Yes it is. 1 more :twisted:










Phil


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

andyleem said:


> Ibis white for me... I think its more vibrant. Suzuka feels a bit dull to me


You know these guys?


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

So after 104 replies and 1294 views for this thread, i thought it was only right to give an update on the situation after everyone kindly giving there opinions!

I am now happy to announce i will be a proud owner of a TT RS Plus in May ( Hopefully ). Spec below - :mrgreen:

TT RS Plus manual
Suzuka Grey
Black Leather
Black styling package
Acoustic parking system
BOSE
Privacy glass
Tyre pressure loss indicator

Phil


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Phew-- finally a decision. 

Well done - you're going to love it. 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't think I could handle waiting that long


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm ok waiting for it, just in time for the summer!! 

Phil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Great spec and best of all the best colour :wink:

Here is a picture to wet your appetite :


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> Great spec and best of all the best colour :wink:
> 
> Here is a picture to wet your appetite :


Typo! its 'whet' ! Lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

On another note I'm thinking of starting up a TTRS only forum website, would any of you guys be interested?


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha thanks for the picture and yes on the forum!

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was thinking if making it more of a professional knowledge sharing forum for the ttrs and a good hub for organising local meets


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

philnotts99 said:


> So after 104 replies and 1294 views for this thread, i thought it was only right to give an update on the situation after everyone kindly giving there opinions!
> 
> I am now happy to announce i will be a proud owner of a TT RS Plus in May ( Hopefully ). Spec below - :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Have you a build date yet Phil, mine is build week 14


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

May


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

No actual build week yet, but dealer has stated no later then May.

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

philnotts99 said:


> No actual build week yet, but dealer has stated no later then May.
> 
> Phil


Did you order this week Phil?


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ordered today, finally!!

Phil


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> On another note I'm thinking of starting up a TTRS only forum website, would any of you guys be interested?


Definitely a good idea. The TT RS register could be a sub-forum on here, or even a whole new forum!

It would give the poor TTS drivers and TDi crowd a break too - those guys seem to be getting fed up with us


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Only downside of a completely separate TTRS forum is that some things are generic MKII TT subjects and are applicable to most models so it would miss out on that front but the RS community is getting very large and could benefit from their own discussion area.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure a TTRS forum is a good idea - the inter variant bickering is pretty tedious as it is tbh and where do you go from there, separate forums for diesels and every other variant?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> I'm not sure a TTRS forum is a good idea - the inter variant bickering is pretty tedious as it is tbh and where do you go from there, separate forums for diesels and every other variant?


No its purely TTRS related and would be proper monitored for content and discussions be peer reviewed, Even just simple things like a parts numbers directory would be useful, whether the TTRS is diesel powered or petrol powered doesnt matter. I want it to be more professional discussions and technical rather than bickering, could always set up a 'slagging room' for that.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah right - you're talking about an entirely independent board then? Can't see any harm in that.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah something new, i wouldnt mind having a Video Gallery area too where you can upload your own vids or link them through from Youtube and having vids that can playback directly inside discussions would help.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

.............................So its been a very long hard wait, but phone call from Audi today saying my car is build and is sitting at the port at Germany!!! 

So from your past experience how long did you wait when you found this info out?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

3 weeks Phil


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Will be interesting to see if new UK cars have the updated brakes fitted ?
Should also have the latest launch/haldex software.
I remember waiting 7 months for mine, absolute nightmare.
The three weeks should wiz past.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Will be interesting to see if new UK cars have the updated brakes fitted ?
> Should also have the latest launch/haldex software.
> I remember waiting 7 months for mine, absolute nightmare.
> The three weeks should wiz past.


What's all this new launch/haldex software? Will this be an issue if Audi update a remapped car?

They're fitting a new ECU in mine in a week or so due to a checksum error. Will this likely have upto date software?


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Will be interesting to see if new UK cars have the updated brakes fitted ?
> ...


What happened with the ECU? If this was 500 miles after the APR tune then you could have hit "tuner protection".

I would take it back to the APR dealer in the first instance and ask them to sort it out before asking Audi to replace the ECU under warranty. If they suss you have modded the original ECU they could walk on the warranty claim, leaving you with a thousand pound bill!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

temporarychicken said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Cars currently in for warranty work, rattles mostly. They rang and said weve ordered you a new ECU, theres a checksum error so will just swap it out. Im guessing they dont investigate the ECU itself once its off.

Had APR on for quite a few months now. Rang Awesome that fitted it, they said they havnt heard of this before, and that they would reflash the new ecu once fitted.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

philnotts99 said:


> .............................So its been a very long hard wait, but phone call from Audi today saying my car is build and is sitting at the port at Germany!!!
> 
> So from your past experience how long did you wait when you found this info out?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Phil


Wow another one, con graz Phil. Will have to keep an eye out for you.

common as sh!t RS's these days.... [smiley=bomb.gif] :roll: :wink:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

strange that they would just order a new ECU,because of a simple checksum error


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> strange that they would just order a new ECU,because of a simple checksum error


A main dealer would hopefully try re-flash it first, unless they already tried that and it was still bricked.

Luckily they don't seem to have been bright enough to figure out that it was an aftermarket map that caused the error to show up!

This level of protection is rather innocuous as it doesn't show up until 500kms after the tuner applies his file!

There are two levels of protection - the first is simply to stop the map being loaded via OBD2. The tuners got over this by removing the ECU and bench flashing it directly. The second level is the checksum calculation. Get it wrong and everything will be fine for 500kms and then suddenly the CEL comes on.!


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> Will be interesting to see if new UK cars have the updated brakes fitted ?
> Should also have the latest launch/haldex software.
> I remember waiting 7 months for mine, absolute nightmare.
> The three weeks should wiz past.


I will ask on Tuesday about the brakes but i've ordered the manual so not sure it will have the latest software on :?

Phil


----------

